# New Rohloff - 12 mm through axle



## slavdo (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have found an article about a new Rohloff with 12 mm through axle. Unfortunately the article is in German:

Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 - A12: Rohloff für Steckachse


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The important bit:

"From 2016 opens new perspectives for combinations of 12 mm thru axle frame with 142 and 177 mm or 197 mm spacing and a 14-speed Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 - A12 gear hub circuit thus. A subsequent upgrade of existing hubs on the new A12 axle system can not be offered."


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

A post mount Bone !!!!!!!!


:rockon: :band:


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

It's coming! Maybe a little overdue, but at least it's finally here.

Check our Facebook page for the English version of the press release.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=938215636220431&id=304605066248161


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

slavdo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have found an article about a new Rohloff with 12 mm through axle. Unfortunately the article is in German:
> 
> Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 - A12: Rohloff für Steckachse


:thumbsup:


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Now let's see if Shimano will answer with a new one with their own standard , and mostly if that new hub will finally be in the "MTB" section of their catalog and not in "Pavement" like it is now.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

More details in Rohloff's Eurobike press release

Product News 2016 - Eurobike 2015: www.rohloff.de

The mount for the Speedbone










The new splined sprocket fitting










Looks like it will be a quick job to change the rear sprocket now.

CyclingAbout.com ? Eurobike 2015: Bicycle Touring Gallery


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

If you look on Rohloff website under news, you can red all about it


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I, for one, am thrilled that they finally decided to make one for the 12mm through hub. This will fit perfectly on the offroad tandem that I am going to start building for my wife and I.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

fokof said:


> Now let's see if Shimano will answer with a new one with their own standard , and mostly if that new hub will finally be in the "MTB" section of their catalog and not in "Pavement" like it is now.


The unfortunate truth is that Shimano only makes products their customers; OEM bike companies. They could care less what niche products enthusiasts want. They won't produce a MTB internal hub until someone like Trek/Specialized/Giant etc. asks for one. Alfine 11 was produced for EU OEMs producing high quality commuter bikes.


----------

